# Outlaw 2 tire pressure?



## curtiss938

How much air do y'all run in the outlaw 2s? A buddy told me not to run less then 10psi because they will come off the rim on a ride. When I was riding silverbacks I ran 6 psi most the time. Jw what u guys ran.


----------



## bigblackbrute

I run about 20psi in mine on my teryx

fatboyz customz


----------



## brutepower95

not to steal your thread but anybody have those moto mtc i run 5psi in them didnt know what anyone else ran


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I run 7 psi in mine and have never had one come off the rim I did have the lugs on them try to separate from the tire when I got them from the dealership but they all had 20 psi and above!


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backwoodsboy70

i run 8 lbs


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

i run 5 psi in mine


----------



## mwilkins

I run about 5 lbs in mine. It took a tow strap around the middle of the tire, 60 lbs of air pressure and sitting in the sun for two hours to get the beads to seat on mine. I doubt they are coming off the rims without a serious fight.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Agreed it took me 30 min per tire to break the bead on a set bout a month ago with a bead breaker


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sloboy

10 psi is what I run in mine.


----------



## Eight

I always ran around 5. SXS run about 10 since they're heavier.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

8-10 psi on my Commannder


----------



## brutemike

Was running 4 in the front and 5 in the back but seen the other day that one of the fronts is partially off the bead.


----------



## kirkland

10 on mine


----------



## brutemike

Quick ? Is the bead set on the rim all the way i'm not sure how far it will go on if anyone can help. Looks to me like it should go a little further but not sure because all the wheels look like this here's a couple pics.This is how I got them from the tire shop and they said they were a PITA to get the bead seated so I not to sure.Shouldn't the rim guard on the tire be over the edge of the rim?


----------



## Musclemckeester

kirkland said:


> 10 on mine


Same here.


----------



## bigblackbrute

brutemike said:


> Quick ? Is the bead set on the rim all the way i'm not sure how far it will go on if anyone can help. Looks to me like it should go a little further but not sure because all the wheels look like this here's a couple pics.This is how I got them from the tire shop and they said they were a PITA to get the bead seated so I not to sure.Shouldn't the rim guard on the tire be over the edge of the rim?


Thats how they are suspose to look

fatboyz customz


----------



## brutemike

Ok thanks bud because I tried too air them up and looked great at 20 psi but took them up to 60 too seat them better and look what I found on one front.I hope HL will take care of this soft spot.


----------



## bigblackbrute

They should 

fatboyz customz


----------



## JPs300

I run 5-6psi on my max, would run 10-12ish on a SxS. 

The early/first production "heavies" had some issues coming off the bead and/or the wheel spinning inside the tire. The later tires have not had any issues, in fact/as noted above, most have the issue of how tight they go on.


----------



## king05

I run 8 lbs in mine last weekend without issues


----------

